# UPDATE: HOW BIG is the Black Piranha



## DBlackman (Dec 14, 2003)

While doing tank maintenance, I'd noticed that my rhom stationed itself near the front glass to allow me to clean the rear of the tank.... the spot it likes to hang-out. I took advantage of the opportunity to measure it; without having to net-n-lay it out on a table. So, I am asking you guys to tell me how big my rhom???


----------



## Genesis8 (Sep 11, 2009)

Looks like 18".


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Going by you pics between 16-17 inches but you won't be able to get an accurate measurement like this but I would say between 16-17 inches for sure.


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Genesis8 said:


> Looks like 18".


x2


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Don't go by the last pic because the positioning of the ruler is off.

Sweet looking rhom by the way.


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Either way, still a big f*ckin' rhom!!


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

For sure! One of the biggest on here probably.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

looks like close to 17"


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

jp80911 said:


> looks like close to 17"


x2


----------



## Gerrad (Jan 5, 2008)

I think someone is just trying to showoff! Did you grow him out? Nice rhom.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

17" 
maybe a little more. Very nice fish by the way


----------



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

as long as the fish is all the way up against the glass your measurement should be pretty close.

btw... awesome fish!!!!

looks like his face got pointier since you purchased him. Did it???


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Very nice little rhom







jk looks like a real beast


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Looks like 17" in the pictures....however with the ruler in front of the fish like that....he is probably closer to 18".

Nice looking rhom DBlackman!


----------



## Gigante Pirana (Apr 23, 2004)

Interersting fish Derek!
I notice a smaller face/head/mouth ratio to the rest of the body!
Where did this one come from?


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

^ That suggests its been grown out some in an aquarium ?


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

locust said:


> ^ That suggests its been grown out some in an aquarium ?


Not definately though.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Sexy. I figured around 16.5" - 17"

Nice Rhom man!


----------



## italianstylzzz (Sep 25, 2008)

ya, looks 17... probably pushing 18 mark,..... thats a big motherf&^ker for damn sure....


----------



## Gigante Pirana (Apr 23, 2004)

Short of taking out the fish (really big rhoms) to measure, this is a pretty good way of seeing just how big your fish is roughly. If others want to try it, I suggests making sure you let the fish be in the dark for atleast a few hours and have all your ruler and camera ready so that the moment you turn on the light you can move your now drowsy fish against the glass where the tape measure is placed and take a quick pic. Might not work but its worth a try.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

i would also say around 17-18"

is that a big'ole Xingu rhom?


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

roughly 17" give or take an inch. definetly a good looking rhom


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks about 16-17"


----------



## PygoLover (Mar 22, 2007)

impressive thomb u got there mate








Tommy


----------



## DBlackman (Dec 14, 2003)

Hey Genesis8 and TheCableGuy... you are correct! However, It is slightly between 17 3/4 to 18-inches.

Hey Gerrad... Yes, I'm show-boating and excited at the opportunity to take a photo with a ruler to gage its length. It was purchased four years ago at about 16 inches.

Hey weerhom... the pointed face in due to growth and thickness of the upper head region.

Hey Gigante Pirana... Good to see your post, my old-school friend. The rhom was slightly tilted in the picture and discolored. It was observing what I was doing near the glass and was not in an upright position, plus showing its 'passive' color shade. I'm not sure what region it was collected from.

Hey locust... Yes, it has grown-out some in the aquarium. Good care, maintenance, and quality foods attributes to it's growth.

To all, thanks for your comments!


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

only rhoms i can really remember with the humeral spots are Xingu rhoms


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

Man that it is one bad ass rhom br


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

dude very niceeee man


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Black Dude , thats an awesome fish.

Did you measure it from the Snout to the end of his body ? (not including tail) IMO looks to be about 15.5 , Pushing 16.


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

I'd say 18" man. What a beast.


----------



## Blackdude (Feb 28, 2003)

Trevor said:


> Looks like 18".


x2








[/quote]

x3


----------



## DBlackman (Dec 14, 2003)

Added vid.


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

nice vid beautifull rhom, what kind of fish are in there with that big boy cons?


----------



## DBlackman (Dec 14, 2003)

Hello bigshawn.... yes, those are cons... breeding like crazy. I don't feed the cons, so they eat their fry... sounds terrible but I don't want a con colony. Plus, they do eat the fish particles form the fish fillets fed to the piranha.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

17-18" beast. That rhoms an inspiration. I can't wait to get one.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

Hey D, you still keeping exotic arros?


----------



## DBlackman (Dec 14, 2003)

Hey armac.... yes, I am.


----------

